# Outdoor music system - help



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

My parents, who live in France, want to put an outdoor music system in their garden.

Plan was to mount some outdoor waterproof speakers in a pergola and then use an ipod and perhaps a dock to plug and play. Also seen some speakers that look like rocks.

Can anyone provide and info on some suitable kit, brands, spec, costs etc.? :thumb:

They are in their 60's, so massive power and money is not on the agenda, just something to sit and chill out to.

Any help gratefully received - TIA


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Check out the Outcast sound system by Armour Home UK


----------

